# Richard Baxter on the pridefulness of sinless perfectionism



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2020)

... The devil himself hath either less pride or less ignorance, then to think himself to be perfect without sin; If they have no sin, what need they pray, _Forgive us our sins,_ or what further need have they of the blood of Christ or his Intercession to procure them any further forgiveness? If you can see no pride in this, I fear you are blinded with them to destruction. ...

For more, see Richard Baxter on the pridefulness of sinless perfectionism.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

